# Toss Me A Beer!



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

*What's your flavor?*​
Domestic3931.20%Import1411.20%Micro-brew1512.00%Home-brew32.40%Just toss it over and I'll drink it3225.60%No beer, wine over here32.40%I'm alcomahol free1915.20%


----------



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

Just curious on what everybody's sippin' round the fire.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

If I have a homebrew ready... no real decision! Otherwise, I like to try as many different breweries as I can and often look for something different when I am standing in the beer cooler... I woud consider myself a beer snob... I would rather have a soda or seltzer water than a bad beer... JMHO....


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I am a true beer lover, however my tastes are pretty bland, according to a couple of my self appointed "beer conoseur"(spelling???) friends. Give me a Miller Lite and I'm a happy guy.

Jason


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

action I am with 1st time. I drink that really strong beer called "Bud Light". My father-in-law compares it most closely to Aquafina or Dasani, but it seems to work just fine for me.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Life is too short to waste on cheap beer







, so mircro brews are my choice, and I choose them often


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Generally the darker the beer the better and the drier the red the better. I am not a snob about either. I would have to say my favorite flavor is FREE.

Jared


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Ditto to Jared's philosophy, free is good!

Long as it's a cold one....... I'm


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I tend to favor the reds and brunettes over the blondes.







But I'll drink any of 'em


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Miller Light over here....

My wife is British, her influence has brought an enjoyment for Bass Ale and Boddingtons (with the widget!)


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

With or without a cigar? Guinness (Stout at least if not Guinness) with, Red Hook ESB, Winterhook or any Amber if no cigar.

Now cigars, that's a whole new poll!

BBB


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

our2girls said:


> Miller Light over here....
> 
> My wife is British, her influence has brought an enjoyment for Bass Ale and Boddingtons (with the widget!)
> [snapback]29285[/snapback]​


Boddingtons, now there is a fine beer. Truly one of my favorites. Bass is good but I prefer it carefully divided with Guinness Stout. Another favorite drink is a version of the black-n-tan, except instead of cutting Guinness with Bass I like to cut it with a good hard cider. YUM... OK I am off to the kitchen... You all have made me thirsty.

Jared


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Now that does sound interesting. You know, a beer tasting sounds like a good rally event!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I perfer Corona (with a little bit of Tequila first if we are really going to party) but I think my favorite beer is COLD. I have never met one I did like....I like some more than others but, ITS ALL GOOD.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Now THIS is a POLL worth drinking!

I voted Import.

I hear ya Gary...I love those Mexican Beers! My preference is for CORONA (Jimmy's sponsor) Regular or light does the trick. Lime? Ok.

Love dem Dos Eq's too! (XXX)

If I'm choking down a domestic...which does happen...
I like COORS Light.
Or Miller lite.
Or Keystone Light.
Or...


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

While in England I took a liking to John Smiths Bitters, in Mexico a couple of years ago it was Pacifico and while in Canada last summer I discovered Sleamans Honey Ale. No matter where I am, there always seems to be a beer I'll drink.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

While in England I took a liking to John Smiths Bitters, in Mexico a couple of years ago it was Pacifico and while in Canada last summer I discovered Sleamans Honey Ale. No matter where I am, there always seems to be a beer I'll drink.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Does Canadian beer count as import
















I love a cold beer









I prefer the micros - I like a beer with taste & bite.

NDJollyMD - Jimmy Buffett

Margarittaville

Live'n on sponge cake
Watch'n the sun bake
All of those tourist covered with oil
Strumming my six string
On my front door step
Smell the shrimps ??????? on the BBQ

The only part of the song I cannot figure out







help

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jnk36jnk said:


> Life is too short to waste on cheap beer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!! But we just happen to live in the Micro Brew capital of the world. Oregon gets a lot of grief for rain, but that makes for some pretty nice brew.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Does Canadian beer count as import
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI...NDJollyMD is the the only Buffett fan on this board. Have 28 albums and have been to countless concerts.

I wrote this by memory...

Nibblin' on sponge cake 
Watchin' the sun bake 
All of those tourists covered with oil 
Strummin' my six-string 
On my front porch swing 
Smell those shrimp they're beginnin' to boil

Chorus: 
Wastin' away again in Margaritaville 
Searching for my lost shaker of salt 
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame 
But I know it's nobody's fault

I don't know the reason 
I stayed here all season 
Nothin' to show but this brand new tattoo 
But it's a real beauty 
A Mexican cutie 
How it got here I haven't a clue

Chorus: 
Wastin' away again in Margaritaville 
Searchin' for my lost shaker of salt 
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame 
Now I think 
Hell, it could be my fault

I blew out my flip-flop 
Stepped on a pop-top 
Cut my heel had to cruise on back home 
But there's booze in the blender 
And soon it will render 
That frozen concoction that helps me hang on

Wastin' away again in Margaritaville 
Searching for my lost shaker of salt 
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame 
But I know it's my own damn fault 
Yes and some people claim that there's a woman to blame 
And I know it's my own damn fault

...now you've gone and made me want a drink!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I loved beer, but now that I can get a case of gout from it I enjoy it very sparingly now. Having grown up in Oregon I must agree about the quality of microbrews from Oregon. If you want the black beer you have to try Terminator Stout - bit much for me though. I prefer a good Hefeweizen any day though.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

Thanks alot. The whole song. I was off in a few places...

Thanks
Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't drink to often








But when I do drink it is usaully JACK & Coke








Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Samuel Adams









to bad poll wasn't multi choice, cause I like to try anything once. (but Sam is in my fridge)


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

If given a choice.......I would say Guiness. However, if it is cold and FREE, I'll drink it.

As I get older and more mellow, I find myself turning to wine?????? Has my wife really begun to work the ******* out of me????









What would really be enjoyable is some of Franklin County, VA's finest, as long as it is run through semi-clean copper!









Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Now THIS is a POLL worth drinking!
> 
> I voted Import.
> 
> ...


I like lemon with mine....and a little Jose' goes good also....I think they get lonely when they are apart.

JIMMY BUFFETT FOR PRESIDENT!!!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Sam Adams

Brewer, Patriot

dougdogs, that's wierd, same beer, same avatar. Do I know you?


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Hmm...I like this pole.

It depends on my mood and how much I am going to drink.

Guinness and other full flavored beers are my preference for sipping and dinner. Becks, Corona are good drinking beers. For some reason though I always fall back to Miller Lite. I guess because it was my beer of choice in college, gave me fewer headaches, the cost and oh yeah you can buy them 24 at a time.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I've tasted a lot of beer in my day, some I liked better better than others. I lived in Germany for 4 years and every weekend I'd go to one or more Volksmarches. These are held in almost every small toen in Germany, and of course each town has its own brewery and Wurst market, so I tasted a lot of German beer.

Its my favorite.

At home I generally drink Miller Lite and Shiner Bock (a Texas brew).

I've tasted a few home brews and micro-brews but frankly they mostly turn me off. I guess I'm a traditionalist, I don't think beer ought to be made from Pumpkins, curds, whey, or bean sprouts.









Like most everyone if its cold and free, it's good!

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Import drinker here, especially Boddingtons and Guiness. I'll drink a Corona on a hot day after mowing the lawn. Coors (aka Colorado Kool-ade) is about as nasty as they come in my opinion. My wife prefers Bud Light because she doesn't like the taste of beer.









In Castle Rock we have Rock Yard Brewery. They have a beer that literally tastes like bread. It is wonderful. When I purchase a party pig of Double Eagle Ale, it dissappears quickly.










Randy


----------



## Frisbee1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

Beer packs well while traveling, its always ready with no mixing, it provides callories and carbs with no fat and is instantly refreshing. Of course, we keep the blender handy when entertaining, but there is always a cold beer handy. Its as good as a handshake with the neighbor when he's done un-hitching and setting up camp on a hot day. If you pull up next to my Outback, you'll be invited for a frosty one.

Speaking of good brew, when I first saw 30 packs in the local cooler, I thought it was a bit over-indulgent. But, I priced two 12 packs of Green Light against a 30 pack of Rolling Rock packed in its own vinyl cooler. The extra six pack and the cooler were the same price as 24 low carb beers. Like I said, I've got plenty to share.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> Sam Adams
> 
> Brewer, Patriot
> 
> ...


Twin sons of different mothers??? ROFLMAO


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice singing fellas! My goal is to make BUFFETT fans out of everyone! I may be towing the OUTBACK all the way to Alpine Valley (WI) this year to see him. Sure hope he plays MINNEAPOLIS!

Boy, this beer poll is popular!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Nice singing fellas! My goal is to make BUFFETT fans out of everyone! I may be towing the OUTBACK all the way to Alpine Valley (WI) this year to see him. Sure hope he plays MINNEAPOLIS!
> 
> Boy, this beer poll is popular!
> [snapback]29361[/snapback]​


I happen to be wearing my Cheeseburger in Paradise tee-shirt I bought at Buffet's place in San Marteen as we speak.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Alaskan Amber is good. I agree on the Corona - best for hot situations - spicey or temp, either one.

It's really easier to think of which ones I do not prefer. Not a big fan of the big boys - Bud, Coors, Miller - but I won't necessarily turn one down if someone offers either







. Hefeweizen is good. SO many choices - the world is good to us


----------



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

"B double E double R U N"

"Beer Run" by Todd Snider (who by the way, if you have never heard of him, was the first artist signed by Jimmy Buffett's now defunct Margaritaville Records.

You won't have to make me a Buffett fan, I already am. However, I will add that I am Orthodox Buffett Church Of Buffett, Orthodox In a simple description, we are fans of the Jimmy Buffett years prior to around the late 80's. The new stuff just doesn't measure up, and a concert without "Fingers", I just couldn't do it.

Nothing beats camping at the beach with A1A playing in the background.

Back to the topic. I am a Miller Lite man.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

There is a old saying that one of our country's founding father's, Benjamin Franklin, said in the Tun Tavern in Philadelphia PA many, many years ago.

"Beer is living proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy"

I truly believe that there has never be any truer word spoken.

Just a little history lesson for everybody.

Gary


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I was turned on to dark beer back in the late 80's by a German friend of mine and I have never looked back. I simply cannot stomach domestic mass produced swill any more (Budweiser). Speaking of Bud, just a few sips is usually enough to give moe one of those "someone is ripping my brain out of my forehead" headaches.

I generally drink either dark Becks or Samuel Adams (but not their "winter" or "spring" lagers). Of all the beer I have consumed, my all time favorite is the doppelbock (double bock - meaning thick like motor oil - think Guiness) "Celebrator" which comes with a plastic "bock" hanging around it's neck.















Rated 100 percentile by ratebeer.com !
Y-Guy said:


> I prefer a good Hefeweizen any day though


I agree, wheat beer (hefeweizen - the w is pronounced v for those trying to pronounce it) is pretty good too !


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I love History when it tastes good. My favorite is real cold ones with a friend.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Since there appear to be many Guinness lovers out there, here is a recipe from Guinness. Try it, you will like it.

8oz Cream Cheese
8oz Velveeta
1 Clove garlic minced (use powder if lazy)
1/2 bottle Guinness (room temp)

Mix all together
Warm in microwave
Mix some more
Drink other 1/2 bottle of Guinness
Warm and mix until smooth

Serve with crackers or good crusty bread
and more Guinness

They have a marinade that I have not tried but could be tasty









Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Chip....well spoken! Love the CHURCH. Still going to concerts, however. Music not the same. Probably never will, with his 'new-found' popularity. I'm partial to the old stuff. Like Barometer Soup, and Fruitcakes, however.

Speaking of BUD...
Anyone else try that new BUD that tastes like Dr. Pepper? YUCK! I couldn't hardly choke down the sample! Not for me. I'm not a BUD fan anyway. Only because it gives me a HUGE HEADACHE, not because of taste. 
HOWEVER...If you have never had the SAME DAY BREWED FRESH BUDWEISER....you are missing out! That fresh beer is some of the best I've ever had!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My favorite been in the world is Red Horse but you can only get it in the Phillipines. There is nothing quite like drinking an ice cold horse when it is really hot outside. I haven't had one in years.

Two of these babies and you are buzzed for the entire evening. Three and you talk to the animals. Four and they talk back.

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Extra Strong???


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

My preference is Killains Red.

But if it's cold and wet I'll drink it.

Keith


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It's like smooth drinking rocket fuel. A 22 oz bottle, ice cold, used to cost the equivalent of .25 cents. If you were willing to drink it warm it could be had for .20. When I was a GI we would drink two to start the night then follow it up with San Miguel for the rest of the night. The first two lit thefuse and the San Miguel kept the fires stoked.

Red Horse was imported for a little while but was very hard to get. It was considered a "Malt Liquor" but was detuned for American consumption and to adhere to our rediculous beer laws.

Reverie



NDJollyMon said:


> Extra Strong???
> [snapback]29417[/snapback]​


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ahh, Red Horse and San Miquels. That brings back some memories of NAS Cubi Point, NS Subic Bay and Olongapo City. Has it been 24 years already?

I prefer a fine stout, Guiness being my brand of choice, but even with the little widget thingys in the cans, nothing beats a well drawn pint by someone who knows what he's doing. Sorry, I was slipping into nirvona while thinking of that. I will drink just about anything if it is free, and cold!

A good hefeweizen, porter, double bock, or just about anything dark would be my second choice. My DW likes the fruity stuff.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, Guinness drinkers:

A. Cold or room temp?

B. In a well drawn glass of Guinness, which direction do the bubbles travel just on the inside of the glass?

C. Have you ever found a micro-brew stout that can match Guinness?

D. Favorite attending consumption when enjoying a Guinness?

E. Should black and tan's be legal when using Guinness?









F. When is the absolute best time for a Guinness?

G. What, in a can of Guinness is the function of the little device that rattles around in the can?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> OK, Guinness drinkers:
> 
> A. Cold or room temp?
> 
> ...


A: Neither, I prefer my Guinness at about the same temp as good red wine 58-62 degrees. Room temp for a French wine cellar

B: The famous cascade effect is an optical illusion the bubbles travel up while the head forms

C:There are a couple of nearly comparable stouts but I would not call them micro-
Murphy's Irish
Yuengling Dark Porter
Blackened Voodoo

Dotato Soup or Shepard's Pie or anything or nothing

E: It is not technically a black and tan without Guinness and Bass Ale (maybe Harp)

F: Anytime but especially good while signing Irish folk songs sung by a guitar wielding Irishman

G: The plastic thingy contains mostly nitrogen that is released in to the beer when the pressure is removed. The nitrogen is forced through the beer to generate the milk like head.

This survey is not well timed. Middle of the day on Good Friday? Come on you could have waited until until the weekend. Now I am very thirsty.

Jared


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

LOL.. are there not any fellow homebrewers out there? Guess I know what I will be bringing to the next outing...


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I tend to favour Carlsberg which is a danish beer but brewed in Canada so I voted Domestic. So technically it is an import for both Canadians and Americans. Oh well. I'll just have another.

Wayne


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

luv2rv said:


> I tend to favour Carlsberg which is a danish beer but brewed in Canada so I voted Domestic. So technically it is an import for both Canadians and Americans. Oh well. I'll just have another.
> 
> Wayne
> [snapback]29529[/snapback]​


Not to quibble but because I am really curious... Don't Canadians consider themselves "Americans"? I mean the last time I looked Canada was the largest country in America, North-, South-, or Central-. I always avoided calling citizins of the U.S. "Americans" because I always thought the Mexicans, Canadians and others would be a little miffed. Sort of like saying only citizins (sic) of New York City can call themselves "New Yorkers" and expecting someone from Syracuse to call themselves something else.

Reverie


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Reverie,

I fully understand your logic, but I have never heard anyone living in the "Americas" refer to themselves as Americans except for those in the US.

I'd guess it has to do with the US of A monicker. Interesting thought though.

So no, I don't consider myself an American ... just a proud neighbour to a bunch of them!

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

luv2rv said:


> Reverie,
> 
> I fully understand your logic, but I have never heard anyone living in the "Americas" refer to themselves as Americans except for those in the US.
> 
> ...


Ditto

Thor


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

BEER? Ewh! Corona, me like! There is no way that Corona can be a beer, it just tastes too darn good! With or without lime, it doesn't matter to me. Hand it over! But if i'm going to drink anything with light alcohol, I like the Smirnoff Twisters-very nice! Or, a strawberry margarita works well too. BUT, if I _really_ want something to drink, i'll take a Long Island Ice Tea please, and keep 'em comin'







!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Beer ... while camping? BRILLIANT!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I like Michelob about the best but I usually drink Miller Lite. That is, when I drink. I usually stick to Mountain Dew Code Red but I'll take a beer whenever offered! Haven't tried any of those fancy brews y'all are talking about.

But.......the beer's got to be from a bottle (or on tap). Don't like canned beer!









But....(again)....I'll try whatever you offer next time we meet up!









Mark


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

My Favorite is Killians Red. I have brewed my own beer though. I started years ago and refined a Pale Ale to be pretty close to Killians. I don't like to camp with it though. The yeast sedement in the bottom of the bottles gets blended while on the road.







That along with having to bring the bottles back... Too much for our short weekend getaways. I save the home brews for the basement bar.

Paul


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

For me it's homebrew if I have some. Otherwise micros. Any of the Deschute Brewery beers are good choices, or any decent IPA. I like hoppy beers.

John


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Well I guess I'm the odd ball.. I would rather sip on some Bourbon over ice and that is what I usally have around the fire. I think HootBob was the other odd ball with his Jake and Coke. Good choice HootBob..

I do however like a good dark beer. Several years ago I was able to travel to Ireland and was able to visit the Guinness Brewery.. I have not looked back since. A good Guinness is hard to beat. I also like Newcastle when I dont want to go too heavy.

After a good hike or bike ride I like to come back to the camper and finish off a icy cold Mountian Dew Code Red like Mark mentioned.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Not to picky here! If it says beir on the can/bottle somewhere, then I'm all over it. However, if given a choice, the Negra Modello would be my overwhelming choice.

BTW, anyone know why the lime got associated with Mexican beers? Not for taste. The purpose of the lime is to wipe the rim of the bottle to sanitize and kill any microbes that may be on the rim from the ice and water the beer had been stored in. I just learned that little bit of wisdom the other day.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yep. Can't drink the water...may as well have the beer! Lime me!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Whoa, thanks Vdub! Next time we go have a Mexican meal, I can justify the Corona - hey, this is a demonstration that will add knowledge to the whole family! I can place a lime equipped Corona in front of each of them and say "OK, now use the lime to wipe the bottle rim. Very Good! Now since you kids can't drink beer and Mama, you don't like beer, just pass those Coronas down here and I'll make sure nothing is wasted!"

Dad the teacher in action!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I like that idea Brain.

Tim


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Rum and Coke for me.


----------



## OUTBACKDAVE (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow what a response! It's too bad nobody likes a beer around here







Well since I started this I might as well chime in too. Being a huge Buffett fan myself, I do like Corona best. Seconded by Modelo Especial. Then a good micro-brew. Then a shot or two of Tequilla. Then just about anything you put in front of me at that point. Then it's the next day and ....bloody mary time!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well for all you NorthEast rally goers in May. There will ample Canadian brew to sample. Is that now import or domestic?

Sleeman's
Keith's
Rickard's
Laker's
Moosehead

I can't hardly wait.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just remember, there may be limitations on how much you can bring across the border. Unless of course you are an importer.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

This has to be the worst responded to poll bar none. Oh wait ... I was thinking of another poll sorry!

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All kidding aside.

I know there is a limit coming into Canada...but I was not aware of a limit coming into the US. Beer is more expensive in Canada so why would the US Customs make a fuss?

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

maybe they can keep what they confiscate


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ya can't bring too much in. Believe it is 1 liter total for each person over 21.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We go back and forth across the border several times a year and it all depends on the mood of the inspector. I have never been asked how much beer I have going north but they really do want to know if you have cigarettes. Coming south they always want to know how much beer I have. The following is an actual exchange with a US border customs agent.

Agent - How much alcohol do you have?
Me - Maybe a case, we started on it but still have most of it left.
Agent - So you only have a couple of bottles.
Me - No, I have at least 20.
Agent - You said 2 right.
Me - Long pause -
Agent - Paper work takes too much of a mans life an for only about 25 cents a bottle.
Me - Another long pause -
Agent - SO you only have a couple of bottles left?
Me - Yea I think so?
Agent - Drive safe and have a good trip home.

Go with the flow I guess. They seem to treat beer, wine and spirits the same as far as quantity goes. If you bring in more then you drink make sure you have your receipt so that when you leave you can show you bought it in the states.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You can find out the exact numbers that you can cross the border southbound with at the US Customsweb site, but after reading it briefly, you may bring in up to 1 liter of alcohol per adult over the age of 21 duty free. Above that you are subject to paying duty and IRS tax. That being said, I believe that counts as 1L of liquour. I believe that they allow up to 1 case (24 bottles) of beer, but could not find reference to that.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I do not understand the problem, drink it and buy more on the other side!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Mostly drink Miller lite but I also like corona and when camping rum/coke, I guess I am just to domestic. Kirk


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Thought I'd chime in as non-beer drinkers. We soak our pork ribs in beer before putting them on the BBQ--yummy








H.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Apple - Cuba Libre! Gotta lime it!


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

I work the graveyard shift, so when I get off work, I grab a Budweiser. The breakfast of champions.
Wood


----------



## AFCamper (Jun 1, 2005)

Relatives worked for A-B, so I am a Mich light drinker...got it free for a few years







and the missus is a corona light drinker.

After growing up drinking domestics, (my dad drank Hamm's) and having tasted the local beers in Germany and Ireland a few times







, I will stick with the domestics. However, I would prefer a Capt Morgan's and Coke!









Alan


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We spent a year in Prague, Czech Republic and they have been brewing beer for over 1000 years. Now I can't stand domestics







, unless they are microbrews.


----------

